# Captain America: Civil War - Daniel Brühl für Rolle im Superhelden-Film bestätigt



## Matthias Dammes (17. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America: Civil War - Daniel Brühl für Rolle im Superhelden-Film bestätigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America: Civil War - Daniel Brühl für Rolle im Superhelden-Film bestätigt


----------



## Van83 (17. November 2014)

CA 2 war jedenfalls ne tolle Unterhaltung


----------



## futuretrunks22 (17. November 2014)

Mit "Civil War" is aber nicht der US Bürgerkrieg gemeint oder? Das würd ja (mal wieder) überhaupt nicht chronologisch passen.

Und die Vergangenheitsform von "können" ist nicht "könnte"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. November 2014)

futuretrunks22 schrieb:


> Mit "Civil War" is aber nicht der US Bürgerkrieg gemeint oder?



Nein. 
Im Marvel Universum gibt es einen Civil War zwischen den Superhelden, allen voran Captain America vs. Iron Man.
Darum wird es auch in diesem Film gehen.


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein.
> Im Marvel Universum gibt es einen Civil War zwischen den Superhelden, allen voran Captain America vs. Iron Man.
> Darum wird es auch in diesem Film gehen.



...und ich hab schon gehofft Guns n Roses wird den Titelsong liefern


----------

